# High Tech 50 Gallon



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok so its been a while since i posted. i totally overhauled my 50 gallon

you can see my old thread here. My Ada Build 90*45*45

ok the new specs

2x150MH 8000k HQI
light 1 1200-2100
light 2 1500-2300
Ehiem Ecco 80gal (soon to be upgraded)
Marine magic double auto doser
Inline cal aqua co2 diffuser
10# co2 cylinder with milwaulkee regulator

Ferts: Everyday with auto doser at 1200 (water change 60%-70% on saturday and wensday)
EI dosing 
NPK
CSM-B
Metricide14

pics to post soon


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Cool, getting more and more high tech, huh? Nice progress.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

probably a stupid question, but is HQI the same as metal halide just a different name? I'm confused on the differences.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

pretty much
on to pics
i was messing with the light aperature so some are different. the overexposed ones are origionals


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok so i made some signifigant changes.

i upgraded the filter.
will be adding to night hopefully 2x800gph powerheads for better water circulation

took out the rubin sword
tore out 90% of the HM
added:
Didiplis diandra
Myriophyllum tuberculatum
sold to me as Rotala macrandra.. however i think it is 'Green Narrow Leaf'
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'

tore out and restarted : because there was soooo much of it. 
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
HC

pics soon to post when i get home


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Looks really nice. I like all the green and love the Hydrocolyle. How did you maintain the slope? Look forward to more pics. Also why so much light? Have you had trouble keeping things balanced with that much light? 

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i EI dose everyday so i dont get algea. and my co2 is constant. it starts 30min before lights come on. 

if you have seen some of my older tanks you will see that i am one of the few members on APC that is a highlight freak.

the slop is actually the drift wood that is in there. ill post some pics tonight hopefully


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

so finally for the update

i have a little emersed corner as well with some emersed riccia growing, mini xmas moss, HC, and some Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides

the canister upgrade its a beast


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

moved some stuff around here is an update.


----------

